# Brewing 1-test cyp?



## jackedntan (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone have a recipe for 1-test cyp? I was told to use 2.5% BA and 10% BB. Will this allow the solution to hold at 200mg/ml?


----------



## 03SVS (Aug 11, 2011)

Well from what I've read, most people use that same 2.5/10% and can get it to hold 250mg/ml. SO my answer would be yes, but I think I would wait on the pros to be for sure.


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 12, 2011)

That would be great but I thnk u might have the compound Im trying to brew mixed up. Im trying to brew 1test cyp (dihydroboldenone) , not regular test cyp.


----------



## 03SVS (Aug 13, 2011)

lol ya like I said I'm no pro. Anyways here is a free bump.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 13, 2011)

03SVS said:


> Well from what I've read, most people use that same 2.5/10% and can get it to hold 250mg/ml. SO my answer would be yes, but I think I would wait on the pros to be for sure.



i dont think that will hold bro. 

I'll get back with you j&t, we have never really carried it before until recently. Let me talk to my team, and ill see what i can do for ya.


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 13, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> i dont think that will hold bro.
> 
> I'll get back with you j&t, we have never really carried it before until recently. Let me talk to my team, and ill see what i can do for ya.



Thanks bro. Really appreciate it. From all the digging I've done, to keep it from crashing at 200mg/ml I'm thinking the BA is gonna have to be between 3-5% and the BB between 20-30%


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 14, 2011)

interesting stuff


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump. Anyone got an answer?


----------



## big rest (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow


----------



## yerg (Aug 18, 2011)

Subbed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 29, 2011)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! come on guys! If I cant find a good conversion Im about to go with BA/BB at 6/24% @ 200mg/ml. Ive read one person using this and had a painless solution but Im not quite sure I believe that.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 29, 2011)

jackedntan said:


> bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! come on guys! If I cant find a good conversion Im about to go with BA/BB at 6/24% @ 200mg/ml. Ive read one person using this and had a painless solution but Im not quite sure I believe that.



Give this a try.   50 ml @ 200 mg/ml

supplies

10g 1-test cyp powder
10cc sryinges
20g needels
25g needles
.22 or .45 whatmans
BA
BB
Cottenseed oil or GSO
steirile, sealed 50ml vial
unsealed 50ml vial
rubber stoppers
funnel
glass rod to stir.

1. put 50cc of water in the unsealed vial, and mark where that line was with a marker, and set both vials side by side and mark on the sterile vial. 

2. clean out unsealed vial with BA and let dry

3. add 10g 1-test cyp powder to unsealed vial

4. Add 12mls (NOT %) benzyl benzoate to powder

5. Add 3mls benzyl alcohol

4. use glass rod to stir solution, while the powder starts to dissolve. 

5. put a pot of water on stove, and bring to a boil

6, add cottonseed Or GSO ,until it is about 3-4 ccs (estimate) shy of the marker line. 

6. put rubber stopper on unsealed vial, and put a 25g needle through it. 

7. put vial in boiling water until the solution is no longer cloudy. 

8. clean off sterile vial stopper with alcohol  wipe, and put 25 g needle through it. 

9. useing filters, and 10cc sryinges, start to filter the solution into the sterile vial.

10. when all the solution is in the vial, filter more cottenseed oil though the SAME Filter, up to the marker line on vial. reason for this is to push through any 1-test cyp left in the filter. 

11. bake solution, with 25g needle in stopper, at 250 degrees for 45 minutes.


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks bro. I thnk thats the recipe I found where I got my 6/24% from. Ill probably get to brewing tomorow. Will report back how it goes.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 29, 2011)

i would put a ml of say eq or deca or test e in with the ml of 1 test cyp. I here it can be painful bro. that the only i found so just shooting it to you.


----------



## brundel (Aug 29, 2011)

6% BA isnt gonna help the pain any.
I have never made 1-cyp but I would suspect that something like guaiacol or that + EO could be employed to keep it in solution. The guaiacol has local anesthetic properties that will help alleviate injection pain.
6% BA will make anything hurt.
I would lower the BA and add another less irritating solvent.


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I'm bout to start my brew here soon. I'm pretty much gonna be using that recipe that raws put up with a few insignificant changes of my own. Gonna use differrent filters, may use a beaker, different size syringes, etc. Also gonna probably make 100ml total and if the solutions overly painful or for some reason crashes ill buy some new solvents to add and just readjust the ratios making the batch slightly larger which shouldn't be too hard while keeping the same 200 mg/ml dose. Hopefully when its finished we should have a solid conversion to go by that people can use for future reference. There isn't too much info out there for this conversion that seems too reliable right now.


----------



## rjd (Aug 29, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Give this a try. 50 ml @ 200 mg/ml
> 
> supplies
> 
> ...


 


You are smart as hell!


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 29, 2011)

Alright, just got done filtering 100ml of the solution. Went very smooth and didnt take too long at all. Now im gonna bake final solution and then transfer to 20ml vials once im sure solution is stable. Also, I used a powder calculator because I didnt have an unsealed vial so I used 53ml of oil and just used .85 as the powder weight. That should be close enough to yield the approximate 200mg/ml.


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 29, 2011)

Solution seemed to be stable so I transfered to 20ml vials and just finished baking. Everything went smooth. Will report back after I pin some. Heres what I used:

20g 1-test cyp
53ml GSO (used .85 as powder weight to calculate displacement)
24ml BB (24%)
6ml BA (6%)
= approximately 100ml at 200mg/ml

yea buddy!


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 29, 2011)

hell yea. post tomorrow and let us know brotha


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 29, 2011)

Just mixed 2ml of 1-test cyp with 1ml of my test e 350 in a syringe and pinned my right glute. Completely painless going in! 100% success in my book. Ill report back if theres any pip tomorow. Also I moved the needle around a little more than I liked so that may add some additional pip. I used a 25g pin for the first time and didnt anticipate how hard I was gonna have to push to get the oil out (I usually use a 23g). That and having the barrel of my pin full caused me to move the needle around a little too much. So far, Im very satisfied with the result of this brew.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 29, 2011)

i would say next time try with a lower percent of BA, say to like 3%.  glad you made it though


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 29, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> i would say next time try with a lower percent of BA, say to like 3%.  glad you made it though



Ive heard of people using 3% BA and having it crash, even with really high BB%. I think u need to have it high to make it hold. Im not sure why, but it works and came out painless. Why fix it if it aint broken?


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad to hear it's painless. Shoot. Ya if it works stick with it 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 30, 2011)

jackedntan said:


> Ive heard of people using 3% BA and having it crash, even with really high BB%. I think u need to have it high to make it hold. Im not sure why, but it works and came out painless. Why fix it if it aint broken?


That's fuckin awesome bro. Now we have a solid template to follow for cyp. Good job bro


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 30, 2011)

No pip! Yea buddy!


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 30, 2011)

jackedntan said:


> No pip! Yea buddy!


Fuck yea. Congrats bro. Cyp is hard as fuck to brew. Good job


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 30, 2011)

jackedntan said:


> Solution seemed to be stable so I transfered to 20ml vials and just finished baking. Everything went smooth. Will report back after I pin some. Heres what I used:
> 
> 20g 1-test cyp
> 53ml GSO (used .85 as powder weight to calculate displacement)
> ...



If 1-test cyp is the same thing as 1-testosterone then you're pretty close, but you'd want the oil @ 51.9ml

You're within 2% though, pretty good man.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you run (dihydroboldenone by itself with good gains? Pct?  I've never heard of this stuff before now and it is very intriguing..


----------



## jackedntan (Sep 2, 2011)

Boxerjl2 said:


> Can you run (dihydroboldenone by itself with good gains? Pct?  I've never heard of this stuff before now and it is very intriguing..



Its best to run it with some test. I dnt really recommend running anything without a test base. If you do your gonna have lethargy and loss of libido, etc.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hmm, so what is the point of it?  I was think_ng it was a legit test booster , just trying to find something with the same effects,  they have these GH boosters, so y no legit test boosters?


----------



## jackedntan (Sep 2, 2011)

^^^Its def not a test booster. Its a pretty potent steroid and will shut you down pretty hard. Its similar to high dose primobolan or a more mild trenbolone. There's lots of legit test boosters out there though, however, I dnt thnk they will have a profound enough effect to help build muscle. Test boosters are best used to aid during pct from real steroids IMO.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ya iv tried a couple diff test boosters,  with no effects so just figured they are for older ppl or like you said pct when nat test lvls are super low, I appreciate your info on it,  was excited for a min haha but I guess the only way to get steroid effects is to do steroids, not really ready for that yet


----------



## muay thai (Aug 13, 2016)

any updates on how to make this painless?


----------

